# أحــــــدث إختـــــــــراع فى مجــــال التبـــــــريد والتكييـــــــــــف انفــــراد



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (6 فبراير 2008)

اعزائى اعضاء المنتدى اقدم لكم موضوع لم يتم نشرة فى اى منتدى على الاطلاق
انفراد اقدمة لمنتداى العزيز منتدى التبريد والتكييف 


كيف تصنع ثلاجة داخل سيارتك بنفسك 


بسم الله نبدأ الموضوع​


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (6 فبراير 2008)

سوف نقوم بشرح خطوات هذا المشروع خطوة بخطوة باذن الله 

والان مع فكرة المشروع:-

تعتمد فكرة عمل المشروع على استخدام نظرية كهربية قديمة كان اول اكتشاف لها منذ حوالى عام 1845 وتعتمد على ان اى نوعان مختلفين من المعادن لهما اختلاف فى الخواص الحرارية اذا عرضنا جزء الى حرارة والجزء الثانى الى برودة يتولد على طرفى المعدنين تيار كهربى 
وتطورت الفكرة الى ان اثبت العكس فعند تعريض طرفى المعدنين الى تيار كهربى مستمر طرف موجب وطرف سالب يعمل المعدن 1 على سحب الحرارة ويعمل المعدن 2 على طردها وهذا هو اساس فكرتنا اليوم فثلاجة يعنى سحب حرارة وهذا هو المطلوب جسم يسحب الحرارة حتى ولو من زجاجة ميا غازية ليحافظ على درجة برودتها فى ايام الحر الشديد.












​


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (6 فبراير 2008)

*اصنع ثلاجة داخل سيارتك*

والان يمكن وضع مبادلات حرارية على طرفى الشريحة لزيادة سطح انتقال الحرارة كما تعلمنا يا مهندسى التبريد والتكييف





​


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (6 فبراير 2008)

*شرح تفصيلى لمكونات الشريحة الحرارية*

والان شرح تفصيلى لمكونات الشريحة الحرارية​ 





​


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (6 فبراير 2008)

والان يمكننا تكرار الفكرة بدمج اكبر عدد من الشرائح فى شريحة واحدة وتوصيله بالتوازى لزيادة كفائة الشريحة الواحدة












وبهذا تكون الشريحة الحرارية جاهزة للعمل ولقد تعمدت شرح فكره عملها وتركيبها لندرة هذة الانواع من الشرائح بالاسواق المصرية 






​


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (6 فبراير 2008)

*نبدا الان فى تنفيذ المشروع خطوة بخطوة*

اما الان يا اخوانى نبدا فى تنفيذ المشروع فباقى الاجزاء متوفرة للغاية بالاسواق وباسعار زهيدةِ


اولا مكونات المشروع

1 = الشريحة الحرارية








2 = ناقل حرارة مثل المستخدم فى تبريد البروسيسور باجهزة الكمبيوتر بنتيوم 2








3= ناقل حرارة مزود بمروحة مثل المستخدم فى اجهزة الكمبيوتر الحديثة







4= بعض الاسلاك والمعدات اللازمة لتنفيذ المشروع​


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (6 فبراير 2008)

نسيت ان اذكر اهم مكونات المشروع وهو ان تمتلك سيارة ذات مسند جانبى زى اللى فى العربية تيوتا كرولا كدة ورا الفتيس 
او ممكن تنفيذ الفكرة فى اى صندوق صغير دة لو معندش عربية لكن طبعا كلكم عندكم عربيات

والان نبدا فى تجهيز مكان العمل وهو مسند الذراع بالسيارة






​


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (6 فبراير 2008)

نقوم بفتح الغطاء وازالة اى مخلفات موجودة بالحيز الداخلى للمسند








​


----------



## usama_2006 (6 فبراير 2008)

بسم الله ما شاء الله
الى الامام دائما


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (6 فبراير 2008)

والان حاول برفق ان ترفع الغطاء الخاص بامسند وبرفق ختى لا ينكسر لان المفصل الخاص بة ضعيف الى حد ما المهم ان تحاول بطريقة ما ازلتة برفق حتى لا تحدث خسائر








هكذا قد ازلنا الغطاء بدون خسائر الحمد للة






​


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (6 فبراير 2008)

اما الان فلابد من حدوث خسائر ولكن كلة يهون فى سبيل نجاح المشروع
فلابد من كسر حامل الاكواب الخلفى بالمسند وعموما انا لما اشتريت عربيتى كان مكسور اساسا بس اهو كان عامل منظر بس اللى هيبقى احلى من المنظر طعم الحاجة الساقعة فى عز الحر يلا كمل مشروعك






​


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (6 فبراير 2008)

اول مشكلة ممكن تقابلنا بس على ميين دحنا مهندسين العرب طبعا احنا هنركب على طرف الشريحة الحرارية ناقل الحرارة المزود بمروحة لسحب الحرارة من الجهة الساخنة وطردها الى الحيز الخارجى الى السيارة يعنى لان الطرف البارد هيكون داخل علبة المسند لما فممكن يكون ناقل الحرارة كبير على حيز حامل الاكواب هنوسعة دلوقتى بمنشار مناسب ودلوقتى مفيش مشكلة






كدة اتحلت 






​


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (6 فبراير 2008)

دلوقتى هنخرم من جوة والمسافة مش هتساعد لاستخدام شنيور او حتى منشار يبقى ممكن نستخدم مكواة لحام ونسيح بيها البلاستيك لحد منوصل للفتحة المطلوبة العملية اسهل مما يمكن






هانت متستعجلش كل حاجة بالصبر








ودلوقتى تمت بنجاح الف مبروك يلا نكمل





​


----------



## ميمو حسحس (6 فبراير 2008)

هناك يا مهندس مج متوفر في السوق المحلي يتوصل ب وصله ولاعة السجاءر وتبرد وسخن بدون كل الحوار ده ونكسر المسند علشان انا بحب اسوق و انا واضع يدي علي المسند


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (6 فبراير 2008)

ودلوقتى هنركب ناقل الحرارة الداخلى المزود بمروحة يعنى لو شبهناة بدايرة تبردي عادية هنقول مروحة التبخير مثلا يعنى





​


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (6 فبراير 2008)

طبعا لما نتكلم عن ثلاجة وحيز داخلى للثلاجة يبقى لازم نفتكر يا بشمهندسين ان الحيز الداخلى للثلاجة لازم يتعزل حراريا عن الحيز الخارجى لمنع او تقليل تسرب الحارارة الى الداخل 
ولان فكرتنا بسيطة فالمادة العازلة هنا بردو بسيطة وهى حاجة نعرفها كلنا ويمكن نكون كلنا شوفناها او استخدمناها وهو الشريط العازل اللى بنلفة على المواسير النحاس لما نيجى نركب جهاز اسبليت مثلا





​


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (6 فبراير 2008)

وخطوة بخطوة كما تعودنا 
سنقوم بلصق الشريط العازل على الجدار الداخلى 







ودلوقتى يبقى خلصنا مرحلة العزل وممكن تلصق الشريط مرتيين بس تراعى ان المساحة الداخلية للمسند الجانبى صغيرة فيكفى حينئذن مرة واحدة 







​


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (6 فبراير 2008)

ودلوقتى جة ميعاد شغل الكهرباء ومصدر الكهرباء كما ذكرنا سابقا يجب ان يكون تيار مستمر وكدة يبقى مية مية لان بطارية السيارة بتدينا طرف موجب وطرف سالب ويجب مراعاة التيار اللى هيبقى مكتوب على الشريحة الحرارية وحنا بنشتريها ولو مكنتش مناسبة لبطارية السيارة هنستخدم محول مناسب
بعد كدة هنوصل ونختبر الطرف البارد والساخن عشان نعرف هنركب الشريحة الحرارية فى اى اتجاة البارد نحية ناقل الحرارة اللى بداخل علبة المسند والساخن يلامس ناقل الحرارة اللى هيطرد السخونة للخارج فى حيز السيارة ولازم نوصل مفتاح مناسب لزيادة الامبير وهوريكم هنركبة ازاى 









وانسب مكان نعدى منة الاسلاك من البطارية الى الثلاجة 
فى فتحة بتبقى فى المكان الموضح بالصورة ديما ممكن نعدى منها الاسلاك









​


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (6 فبراير 2008)

ولازم يا جماعة نراعى منظر السيارة العام فهنعدى الاسلاك بجوار مجارى اللى فى العربية بالشكل دة يعنى لما نقفل الكبوت وباب العربية الاسلاك مش هتبان خالص





​


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (6 فبراير 2008)

ودلوقتى هنحاول ننظف مكان العمل وناخذ قسط من الراحة عشان انا تعبت وبعديين نبقى نكمل


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (6 فبراير 2008)

يلا بينا كفاية كسل الهمة شوية 

فاكرين المكان اللى فى الصورة دة كنا جهزناة قبل كدة عشان نركب ناقل الحرارة المزود بمروحة اللى هيعمل على طرد الحرارة من الجهه الساخنة للشريحة الحرارية لحيز السيارة 
دلوقتى هنفتح فتحة تحتىة مباشرة عشان رنكب المفتاح المزد بفيوز عشان نحمى الشريحة الحرارية من انها تتحرق وطبعا المفتاح هيتجاب حسب التعليمات اللى مكتوبة على الشريحة الحرارية وممكن نركب كمان ثرموستات عشان تفصل وتشتغل حسب الدرجة المطلوبة ولكن مش مهم لاننا مش هنستخدمها كتيير يدوب بس لحد منوصل بالسلامة ان شاء اللة






​


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (6 فبراير 2008)

طبعا ممكن نعمل الفتحة اللى هنركب فيها المفتاح بالشنيور مثلا







​


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (6 فبراير 2008)

ودلوقتى هنركب المفتاح ونوصل التوصيلات الكهربية اللازمة يعنى هنوصل طرف من الطرفين القادمين من البطارية الى احدى اطراف الشريحة الحرارية والطرف الثانى هنعدية على المفتاح سهلة خالص بس افتكر انك اختبرت الشريحة وعرفت هتوصل فيين الطرف السالب وهتوصل فين الموجب عشان لو عكست يبقى هتخلى السخن جوة والبارد برة







​


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (6 فبراير 2008)

ولازم طبعا تاخد بالك ونت بتوصل لان الرايش اللى بيطلع من الفبر بيبقى حامى وزى منت شايف انا اتجرحت منة يلا هانت احنا دلوقتى بنفنش المشروع






​


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (6 فبراير 2008)

طبعا دلوقتى احنا هنركب المروحة الخارجية بعد منكون حطينا الشريحة الحرارية بين ناقلى الحرارة المزودان بمروحة واحدة داخل حيز الثلاجة وواحدة للخارج ومننساش لو فى فراغ حولين الشريحة لازم نعزلة بمادة لا تتاثر بالحرارة ونمسكهم فى بعض كويس يعنى نربط المروحة الخارجية بالداخلية باسلاك مثلا عشان يتم التلامس بين نواقل الحرارة والشريحة بطريقة جيدة وطبعا مش هشرح كتيير انا بكلم مهندسين تبريد وتكييف






​


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (6 فبراير 2008)

طبعا لما صابعى اتجرح اخذت بالى من حاجة وهى ان ممكن يعد فى الكرسى الخلفى اطفال يبقى لازم احافظ عليهم 
بدل مهركب المروحة اللى انتو شايفنا فى الصورة دى هدور على ناقل حرارة مزود بمروحة ويكون نفس المقاس بس عليية كفر وقاية







دى هتبقى مناسبة مزودة بشبكة واقية عشان محدش يدخل صوابعة وتخبط فى المروحة






​


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (6 فبراير 2008)

ودلوقتى يبقى خلصنا المشروع الحمد لله وجاهزة الثلاجة للاستخدام ونا صممت ثلاجتى عشان احط فيها علب الكانز او الجيلاتى 





​


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (6 فبراير 2008)

أسف طولت عليكم بس


----------



## احباب الله (6 فبراير 2008)

عاشت ايدك يا بطل. ويازملائي المهندسين حتى لو الفكره موجوده بالاسواق لازم نشجع البعض لكي نتقدم للامام وليس ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (7 فبراير 2008)

usama_2006 قال:


> بسم الله ما شاء الله
> الى الامام دائما


 

بارك اللة فيك اخ اسامة


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (7 فبراير 2008)

ميمو حسحس قال:


> هناك يا مهندس مج متوفر في السوق المحلي يتوصل ب وصله ولاعة السجاءر وتبرد وسخن بدون كل الحوار ده ونكسر المسند علشان انا بحب اسوق و انا واضع يدي علي المسند


 

الاخ الكريم ميمو فسفس 

ارجو ان تدلنى على المكان او المتجر الذى يبيع هذا المج 
وسبق وذكرت ان الفكرة موجودة بالفعل ويوجد باميركا مليون تطبيق لها ومتوفرة فى الاسواق وباشكال ومقاسات مختلفة هذة الشريحة الحرارية ولا انصح احد بصنعها بنفسة
اما عن مسند السيارة فانا قمت بعمل ذلك فى سيارتى وهذا ليس شرطا لتقوم بة انت فى سيارتك يكفيك المج الذى اشتريتة ومرة اخرى اتمنى ان تدلنى على اى مكان فى جمهورية مصر العربية لاشترية.


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (7 فبراير 2008)

احباب الله قال:


> عاشت ايدك يا بطل. ويازملائي المهندسين حتى لو الفكره موجوده بالاسواق لازم نشجع البعض لكي نتقدم للامام وليس ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 

بارك اللة فيكى وهذا شئ مهم جدا ان نتكاتف جميعا عشان نقدر نوصل للى احنا عاوزينة 
كمثال انا طرحت فكر سواء كانت موجودة نطورها ونمد بعض بالمعلومات والتعديلات 
ولو مش موجودة نحاول نوجدها بتكاتفنا مع بعض 
مش هننجح غير لما نحط ادينا فى ايد بعض 

المسلم للمسلم كالبنيان المرصوص يشد بعضة بعضا


----------



## pora (7 فبراير 2008)

موضوع رائع
.................................مع الشكر


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (11 فبراير 2008)

اخوانى الكرام 

ارجو الانتظار حتى يتم تحميل الصور نعلم جميعا ان مشكلة انقطاع الكابلات تؤثر عينا جميعا 
ونظرا لكثرة الصور المرفقة بالموضوع قد تجدون الموضوع ياخذ فترة طويلة لكى يتم تحميل

مع خالص الشكر 

بارك اللة فيكم​


----------



## مهندسة مواقع (11 فبراير 2008)

انا سالت على الشريحة دى محدش يعرفها خالص ولا حتى مهندسين الكمبيوتر لو حد يعرفها يا جماعة يدلنا


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (12 فبراير 2008)

مهندسة مواقع قال:


> انا سالت على الشريحة دى محدش يعرفها خالص ولا حتى مهندسين الكمبيوتر لو حد يعرفها يا جماعة يدلنا


 
مهو طبعا مش هتلاقى حد كتيير يعرفها امال هيبقى انفراد ازاى وبعديين كلنا عاوزين ناخد الحاجة على الجاهز مش عاوزيين نتعب 
انا طرحت الفكرة ميين هيتعب شوية عشان ينفذ ميين هيسال سؤال عن التركيب التصنيع المواصفات 

يا بشمهندسين الموضوع دة منتشر فى اوربا وامريكا جدا زى حاجات كتيرة منتشرة برة وحنا منعرفش عنها حاجة هنا وسبق ووضعت موضوع عن استخدام الاشعة فوق البنفسجية فى اجهزة التبريد والتكييف وملقتش حد مهتم للاسف نفسى اجد مهندسين متحمسين للمعرفة والتقدم العلمى.


----------



## المهندس الجهني (13 فبراير 2008)

اشكرك ياخي connect_back على هذا المشروع الموفق خطوات عمل جميلة وتوضيح اكثر من رائع وتسلموا هاليدين وسلامات على ماآصبك وشكراً .


----------



## محب الشرقية (13 فبراير 2008)

*مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ووووووووووووووووور*

جزاك الله خيرا 

موضوع في غاية الروعة


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (13 فبراير 2008)

thanks baby programer


----------



## يتيم المشاعر (14 فبراير 2008)

بارك اللة فيك


----------



## بسيونى للتبريد (15 فبراير 2008)

اولا ياباشمهندس انت دمك زى العسل واسلوبك رائع وانا لى تعليق بسيط ****** انا كنت بشتغل فى السعوديه فى موسم الحج هذا العام فى شركة ابو سرهد لنقل الحجاج( فنى تكييف)كان عندنا اتوبيسات صينى ماركة زونج تونج وفيها ثلاجات بنفس الفكره اللى حضرتك تفضلت بشرحها بس انا ماكنتش فاهم فكرة عملها كويس . شكرا جزيلا لسيادتكم.


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (16 فبراير 2008)

بسيونى للتبريد قال:


> اولا ياباشمهندس انت دمك زى العسل واسلوبك رائع وانا لى تعليق بسيط ****** انا كنت بشتغل فى السعوديه فى موسم الحج هذا العام فى شركة ابو سرهد لنقل الحجاج( فنى تكييف)كان عندنا اتوبيسات صينى ماركة زونج تونج وفيها ثلاجات بنفس الفكره اللى حضرتك تفضلت بشرحها بس انا ماكنتش فاهم فكرة عملها كويس . شكرا جزيلا لسيادتكم.


 

اللة يكرمك يا حبيبى فعلا الثلاجة دى موجودة فى عربيات كتيرة مستوردة اللى عايشين فى مصر مثلا ممكن يشوفوها فى الباسات الفول اوبشن 

ويصعب عليا قوى انك تبقى مهندس تبريد وتكييف او حتى فنى ويسالك حد عن طريقة عملها ومتعرفش تجاوبة وانهاردة بعد مقرات الموضوع اكيد هتعرف ترد علية وتشرحلة ازاى بتتصنع كمان الكلام دة ردا على اللى قال منريح دمغنا ونشترى مج بقولة احنا هنا مش عشان نريح دماغنا احنا هنا عشان نعرف كل حاجة ليية وازاى يا بشمهندس 

وشكرا للاخ بسيونى على توضيحة


----------



## عمار الموصلي (16 فبراير 2008)

مشكوور ايها الاخ العزيز...... انا دائما ارغب في تحويل النظريات الى واقع عملي ملموس.....
اتمنى منك المزيد...................


----------



## salmanha (16 فبراير 2008)

هذا النوع من التثليج يسمى التثليج الكهروحراري والثلاجه التي اشار اليها الاخ موجوده فعليا منذ زمن طويل وليست اختراع جديد ولدينا ثلاجه في المختبر في جامعة البصره-كلية الهندسه منذ اكثرمن ثلاثين عاما والملاحظه المهمه التي لم يتطرق اليها صاحب الفكره ان كفاءة هذه الثلاجة او مايعرف علميا بمعامل الاداء)coefficient of performance) منخفض جدا فهو بحدود0.15

بينما يصل الى 5 لدورات التثليج الانضغاطيه.


----------



## آغاميلاد (17 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خير وزادك الله علما والله انى فخور بنتسابى فى هذاالملتقى الذى يضم هذه النخبه الفذه


----------



## آغاميلاد (17 فبراير 2008)

ارجو يا بش مهندس ان تفصل لنا تركيب الشريحه بدقه ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## dxb750 (17 فبراير 2008)

connect_back قال:


> سوف نقوم بشرح خطوات هذا المشروع خطوة بخطوة باذن الله
> 
> والان مع فكرة المشروع:-
> 
> ...



ما هو مقدار استهلاك الطاقة لهذه الصفيحة ؟ وهل كلما زاد مقدار الطاقة زادت قدرة سحب الحرارة ؟


----------



## نور جابر (17 فبراير 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم علي هذا المجهود الرائع لفتح افاق جديده للابتكار والبحث عن الجديد.
وهذه الماده المستخدمه لصنع لوحات بيلت بحثت عن تركيبها ومما تصنع هذه السبائك ولكن
لم اصل لنتيجه كافيه فاذا كنت تعلم ارجو الافاده. 
ولكن اسمح لي للتحدث بمهنيه اكثر.
*ما هي القدره الحراريه للوحده الواحده من هذه اللوحات بالنسبه لمساحتها
*ما هي اقصي ظروف حراريه يمكنها التعرض لها
*ماهو اقصي جهد يمكنها تحمله
*ما هي اقصي درجه يمكن تحقيقها في التبريد


----------



## eng_hazem123 (18 فبراير 2008)

جميل
روعة 
ممتع
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## تبريدمحمد (18 فبراير 2008)

شكرا يا غالي بارك الله فيك


----------



## مران (19 فبراير 2008)

ممتاز طريقة جيدة


----------



## مصطفى-و (20 فبراير 2008)

سلمت يمينك أخي إبراهيم....


----------



## شادان (20 فبراير 2008)

موظوع جميل - يمكن انفذه -لاكن ممكن تفصل أكثر عن الوصلات الحرارية ؟ وكل وصلة كم هي سعة التبريد لها؟ بشكل تقريبي


----------



## فادي24 (21 فبراير 2008)

مشكور أخي الكريم
تقصد التبريد الكهروحراري


----------



## المهندسة جهاد (22 فبراير 2008)




----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (23 فبراير 2008)

اسف لعدم الرد نظرا لانشغالى فى هذة الفترة وسنعاود النقاش باذن اللة ارجو الاستمرار فى طرح الاسئلة وسوف اقوم بالرد ان شاء اللة فى اقرب فرصة


----------



## محمد ابو خالد (24 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا 

موضوع في غاية الروعة


----------



## عنتر2005 (25 فبراير 2008)

مشكوووووور عزيزى م ابراهيم 
كثيرا


----------



## Eng-Maher (26 فبراير 2008)

الف شكر


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (27 فبراير 2008)

Eng-Maher قال:


> الف شكر


 

الف شكر مهندس ماهر على مرورك


----------



## dxb750 (3 مارس 2008)

*!!!!!!!!!????
*


م / ابراهيم قشانه قال:


> اسف لعدم الرد نظرا لانشغالى فى هذة الفترة وسنعاود النقاش باذن اللة ارجو الاستمرار فى طرح الاسئلة وسوف اقوم بالرد ان شاء اللة فى اقرب فرصة



اتمنى الرد أخي


----------



## night1m (3 مارس 2008)

يسلمو ايديك اخ اسامة
فكرة حلوة جدا
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (4 مارس 2008)

اخ اسامة ميين وايية هى الفكرة


----------



## هشام حسين على (4 مارس 2008)

انت جامد جدا


----------



## نور جابر (4 مارس 2008)

اخي/ ابراهيم قشانه
لقد كتبت تعليق في صفحه 3 ولم اجد الرد حتي الان ارجوا المتابعه وشكرا .


----------



## نور جابر (4 مارس 2008)

اسف صفحه 4 بتاريخ 18/2/2008


----------



## الغباشى (5 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم
ممكن بعد اذنك تدلنا علي مكان بيع هذه الشريحه بمصر وسعرها التقريبي؟
انا اعرف انها شغاله في اجهزة تبريد وتسخين المياه المنتشرة اليومين دول بس ما اظنش ممكن تكون عند تجار قطع الغيار.


----------



## مصطفى-و (6 مارس 2008)

عزيزي الباش مهندس برهوم....

تحية طيبة وبعد,,,

أولاً- أشكرك من أعماق قلبي على هذه الطريقه التي شرحتها وأخص الشكر إلى أسلوبك الشيق بالثرد.
ثانياً- أخي برهوم لأختيار شريحة حراريه لها أعلى كفائه تبريد فماذا نختار..؟
مع العلم دخلت إلى مواقع تصنيع هذه الشريحه فوجدت أختلاف بالمقاسات والأمبير ..
( أريد منك أرشادي أي شريحة أختار لإعطاء أعلى نسبة تبريد ) 
ولك جزيل الشكر.............

أخوك / مصطفى


----------



## mody2006oo7 (6 مارس 2008)

thanx man 

mohamed


----------



## القماش (11 مارس 2008)

موضوع جميل ارجو منك ان تعرفنى اين توجد اماكن بيع الشريحه الحراريه ولك جزيل الشكر للعلم فى الاسواق المصريه يعنى المحلات فى مصر ولك الشكر


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (15 مارس 2008)

عزيزى مصطفى كلما كان هناك معدل سحب حرارة اعلى مع تيار منخفض دل على زيادة كفاءة الشريحة يعنى كمثال لو هناك شريحة تسحب 10 امبير كمثال ودرجة حرارة سطح التبريد الخاص بها يصل الى 5 درجات وهناك شريحة اخرى تسحب 50 امبير وتعطى نفس درجة الحرارة فهى لبالتاكيد اقضل


----------



## ابوتركي 2006 (16 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (4 أبريل 2008)

جزاك اللة خير عزيزى ابو تركى


----------



## gadoo20042004 (4 أبريل 2008)

رائعععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععع


----------



## الغباشى (4 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم
ليه محدش عايز يقولنا هى بتتباع فين في مصر؟
ولا هو سر؟
واظن موضوع معرفة اماكن بيعها مالوش علاقه بالتعب في البحث عن المعلومة علشان تثبت
نرجوا الرد بالنفي او الايجاب
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (9 أبريل 2008)

الشريحة موجودة بتوكيل السيارة الباسات من الممكن طلبها من هناك لان السيارة الباسات بها ثلاجة تعمل بنفس طريق العمل ولكن اعتقد انكم ستجدون سعرها مرتفع تعلمون التوكيل وشكرا


----------



## shoili (12 أبريل 2008)

شكرا يا قشاشة انت قشيت الموضوع قش من اصل بارك الله فيك وجعلها في ميزان اعمالك ان شاء الله


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (12 أبريل 2008)

shoili قال:


> شكرا يا قشاشة انت قشيت الموضوع قش من اصل بارك الله فيك وجعلها في ميزان اعمالك ان شاء الله


 
اخى الكريم ما معنى تعليقك ارجو التوضيح


----------



## shoili (12 أبريل 2008)

معناه انك جبت الموضوع كاملا ومن غير نقص وهو في لهجتنا مديح انا اسف لمدحك واعتذر


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (12 أبريل 2008)

shoili قال:


> معناه انك جبت الموضوع كاملا ومن غير نقص وهو في لهجتنا مديح انا اسف لمدحك واعتذر


اعتقدت انك تدعى انى قمت بنسخ الموضوع 
ولكن هذا الموضوع بذلت فيية مجهود كبير والله على ما اقول شهيد
ويمكنك ملاحظة عدم وجود اى موضوع مشابة على اى منتدى على الاطلاق
بارك اللة فيك وشكرا على مديحك


----------



## احمد العراقي (12 أبريل 2008)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## احمد العراقي (12 أبريل 2008)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (12 أبريل 2008)

مشكور اخى العراقى


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (19 أبريل 2008)

ميين سأل الشريحة بتتباع فيين


----------



## محمد مدحت الجزار (19 أبريل 2008)

ممتاززززززززززززززززز


----------



## عمرو اسماعيل (20 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الزميل المهندس ابراهيم قشانة

زميلنا shoili لم يقصد انك نقشته ولكن يقصد انك اوضحت الموضوع من جذوره(من اصله) وفى اللغة العامية نقول فلان قش اى ان فلان اكتسح 

فالزميل اراد مدحك لا اتهامك وجزاكما الله خيرا


----------



## عمرو اسماعيل (20 أبريل 2008)

بالنسبة لسؤال البعض عن درجة الحرارة اللى ممكن اكتسابها من هذه الدائرة فقد قرأت اثناء البحث عن تفاصيل اكثر عن هذا الموضوع انها قد تصل الى 80- درجة تحت الصفر

وده نص المزايا اللى وجدتها عن الدائرة
Thermoelectric modules offer many advantages including:

No moving parts
Small and lightweight
Maintenance-free
Acoustically silent and electrically “quiet”
Heating and cooling with the same module (including temperature cycling)
Wide operating temperature range
Highly precise temperature control (to within 0.1°C)
Operation in any orientation, zero gravity and high G- levels
Environmentally friendly
Sub-ambient cooling
Cooling to very low temperatures (-80°C)
ولزيادة معلومات (بالتفصيل الممل) عن الموضوع اعتقد ان اللنك ده هايكون مفيد ويليه الموضوعات اللى اللنك بتكلم عنها
http://images.google.com.eg/imgres?imgurl=http://www.ferrotec.com/images/technology/temDiagram.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.ferrotec.com/technology/thermoelectric/&h=252&w=504&sz=64&hl=ar&start=2&um=1&tbnid=bOoDBjkSH8ZIOM:&tbnh=65&tbnw=130&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dp%2Btype%2Bbismuth%2Btelluride%26um%3D1%26hl%3Dar%26sa%3DG

http://www.ferrotec.com/technology/thermoelectric/thermalRef01.php1.0 Introduction to Thermoelectric Cooling2.0 Basic Principles of Thermoelectric Modules & Materials3.0 Applications for Thermoelectric Coolers4.0 Advantages of Thermoelectric Cooling5.0 Heat Sink Considerations6.0 Installation of Thermoelectric Modules7.0 Power Supply Requirements8.0 Thermal System Design Considerations9.0 Thermoelectric Module Selection10.0 Reliability of Thermoelectric Cooling Modules11.0 Mathematical Modeling of thermoelectric Cooling Modules12.0 Description & Modeling of Cascade Thermoelectric Modules13.0 Power Generation- Appendix A: Averaged Module Material Parameters at Various Temperatures- Appendix B: Material Properties- Appendix C: Glossary of Thermoelectric and Related Terms
- Appendix D: Temperature Conversion Table

واما بخصوص الدائرة وتصنيعها فاعتقد ان المكان اللى ممكن يفيدنا فى حاجة زى كده هو مول النخيلى (بالقاهرة) بالقرب من ميدان التحرير وراء مول البستان لانهم متخصصين فى مشروعات طلاب الهندسة واعتقد ممكن يكون عندهم علم بالموضوع ده

بس اللى محتاجينه هو معرفة نوع المادتين الى هانستخدمهم
واعتقد برضه ان اللنك هايكون مفيد لينا فى الاختيار 

وياريت نخلى بالنا ان
easy come easy go

ولو اعتمدنا انا الحاجة دى موجودة فى السوق وبارخص الاسعار ومالهاش لازمة اوجع دماغى يبقى الافضل اننا نسلم للغرب باحتلالنا ونرضى بكده ونكون سعداء باستيراد القمح طالما هايكون ارخص

وفي صحيح البخاري قال - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: ( ما أكل أحد طعامًا قط خيرًا من أن *يأكل من عمل يده*، *وإن* نبيَّ اللَّه *داود* عليه السلام *كان يأكل من عمل يده* )

نتعب فى الاول ونعمل حاجة بايدينا هو اول طريق التقدم حتى لو اغلى مائة مرة

وشكرا للمهندس ابراهيم والاخرين على مجهوداتهم الجبارة


----------



## عمرو اسماعيل (20 أبريل 2008)

اسف 

اللنك الصحيح هو

http://images.google.com.eg/imgres?imgurl=http://www.ferrotec.com/images/technology/temDiagram.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.ferrotec.com/technology/thermoelectric/&h=252&w=504&sz=64&hl=ar&start=2&um=1&tbnid=bOoDBjkSH8ZIOM:&tbnh=65&tbnw=130&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dp%2Btype%2Bbismuth%2Btelluride%26um%3D1%26hl%3Dar%26sa%3DG


----------



## shoili (21 أبريل 2008)

شكرا للاخ عمرو اسماعيل على توضيحه للاخ المهندس العظيم صاحب الفكر العظيم الذي حاشى لله ان انتقص من علميته لانه وحسب علمي يعلم كل شيء عن موضوعه ويشرح بجديه كاملة وهو مشكور جدا على تواضعه وتقبله اعتذاري ومدحي البسيط له لانني لم اجد مثل هكذا عثلية علمية متواضعة بحياتي


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (23 أبريل 2008)

shoili قال:


> شكرا للاخ عمرو اسماعيل على توضيحه للاخ المهندس العظيم صاحب الفكر العظيم الذي حاشى لله ان انتقص من علميته لانه وحسب علمي يعلم كل شيء عن موضوعه ويشرح بجديه كاملة وهو مشكور جدا على تواضعه وتقبله اعتذاري ومدحي البسيط له لانني لم اجد مثل هكذا عثلية علمية متواضعة بحياتي


 

اسأل الله الكريم رب العرش العظيم ان يبارك فيكم وعطيكم بما فى نيتكم واسف على فهم الخاطئ للمرة الثانية وشكرا على مدحكم مرة اخرى وجزاكم اللة خيرا

اخوانى الكرام 
انى احبكم فى الله


----------



## عمرو اسماعيل (24 أبريل 2008)

الزميل العزيز ابراهيم 

احبك الذى احببتنا فيك

سؤال مهندس ابراهيم

المواد المستخدمة فى الدائرة دى (اشباه الموصلات) هل من الممكن ان نقوم بتصنيعها ام هى دائرة تباع جاهزة؟


----------



## مفيد المغلس (25 أبريل 2008)

اشكرك على هذا المجهود وزادك الله من علمه


----------



## شعبان عثمان (27 أبريل 2008)

اخى العزيز هذه الفكرة جديدة فى السيارة وايضا هذة الفكرة مستخدمه فى عمل الثلاجة الكهروحرارية الصغيرة الحجم 
وىمكن لهذه اتلثلاجة ان تعمل بالطاقة الشمسية


----------



## المسلمة هنادى (28 أبريل 2008)

رائع 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (28 أبريل 2008)

بارك اللة فيكم يا اخوانى الكرام


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (30 أبريل 2008)

عمرو اسماعيل قال:


> الزميل العزيز ابراهيم
> 
> احبك الذى احببتنا فيك
> 
> ...


 

نعم صديقى العزيز يمكن تصنيعها


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (23 مايو 2008)

المسلمة هنادى قال:


> رائع
> جزاك الله خيرا


 

بارك الله فيكى وما اجمل اسمك تحية لمن افتخر باسلامه


----------



## صديق القمر (24 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم


----------



## النادم1 (6 يونيو 2008)

والله موضوع جميل جدا وشيق اخي 

يسلمو ايديك


----------



## مشاري الفهد (7 يونيو 2008)

مشكور على الموضوع الرائع 

والمفيد​


----------



## mk20075 (7 يونيو 2008)

يا اخي عاشت ايدك
انا مهندس كيمياوي ( اعمل في احد المصافي في العراق ) , والحقيقة دخلت الى منتدى التبريد والتكييف ابحث عن حل وعلاج لمشكلة الحر الشديد عندنا , للأسف الكهرباء مقطوعة 25 ساعة في اليوم ,وما اكو اي امل في تحسنها , فوجدت انه احسن حل هو البحث عن بديل .
يا ريت اذا عندك تفاصيل اخرى تراسلني على ال*****

تحياتي


----------



## بلال كريشان (8 يونيو 2008)

الله يوفق كل اخواني المسلمين


----------



## جنرال تك (8 يونيو 2008)

اخي الفاضل المهندس ابراهيم قشانه فكرة الثلاجه الكهروحراريه المكعبات المستخدمه هي مواد نصف موصله او اشباه موصله ولا تنتمي للمعادن والفكره العامه هي انه في حالة مرور تيار بها كما ذكرت تنتج اليكترونيات حامله للبروده واليكترونيات حامله للحراره يتجه كل منها عكس اتجاه الاخر وتعرف نظرية العمل بها بنظرية بلتير
ع العموم شكرا لفكرة عمل ثلاجه كهروحراريه للسياره


----------



## kemo333 (19 يونيو 2008)

*سؤال*

من فضلك يا باشمهندس ابراهيم ممكن شرح مفصل عن كيفية الحصول علي المكعبات الشبه موصلة من النوعين n pn وpnp وكيفية وضعهم علي شريحة وطريقة توصيلهم او البدائل المتاحة و هل يمكن استخدام مادة كيماوية شبه موصلة مثل مادة ثاني اكسيد التيتانيوم ارجوك انا جاد جداا في الموضوع ده واريد ان اصنع هذه الشريحة بنفسي ارجوا الرد سريعاا لو تكرمت ويا حبذا لو ارسلت لي علي ال***** الخاص بي او عرضه علي المنتدي او التواصل معي للمناقشة في هذا الموضوع ارجوا عدم التجاهل ؟ ولك جزيل الشكر ال***** الخاص بي هو وشكراا مرة ثانية الاولاني علي جواب والثاني علي ياهوو


----------



## حمدى الطائر (4 يوليو 2008)

لبرمج لا تعمل عندى انى عضوء جديد معكم ماذا افعل


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (7 يوليو 2008)

kemo333 قال:


> من فضلك يا باشمهندس ابراهيم ممكن شرح مفصل عن كيفية الحصول علي المكعبات الشبه موصلة من النوعين N Pn وpnp وكيفية وضعهم علي شريحة وطريقة توصيلهم او البدائل المتاحة و هل يمكن استخدام مادة كيماوية شبه موصلة مثل مادة ثاني اكسيد التيتانيوم ارجوك انا جاد جداا في الموضوع ده واريد ان اصنع هذه الشريحة بنفسي ارجوا الرد سريعاا لو تكرمت ويا حبذا لو ارسلت لي علي ال***** الخاص بي او عرضه علي المنتدي او التواصل معي للمناقشة في هذا الموضوع ارجوا عدم التجاهل ؟ ولك جزيل الشكر ال***** الخاص بي هو*********** وشكراا مرة ثانية الاولاني علي جواب والثاني علي ياهوو


 
اخى العزيز يمكنك شراء الشريحة كاملة دون الحاجة لتصنيعها ولكن اذا كنت تريد ذلك فيوجد العديد من المواقع العلمية التى تعطى الحسابات الخاصة بهذة الشرائح ليس بالتحديد طبعا ولكن يمكنك معرفة المواد المستخدمة وطريقة التركيب الخاص بالشريحة لكن الحسابات بالضبط اعتقد انك لم تجدها


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (23 يوليو 2008)

اخى العزيز كيمو انتظر ردك ماذا فعلت فى تصنيع الشريحة


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (24 يوليو 2008)

dxb750 قال:


> ما هو مقدار استهلاك الطاقة لهذه الصفيحة ؟ وهل كلما زاد مقدار الطاقة زادت قدرة سحب الحرارة ؟


 

مقدار الطاقة سيتحدد بقدرة الثلاجة الحرارية بالتاكيبد


----------



## ايــسووورابغ (25 يوليو 2008)

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك
 موفق بإذن الله
 لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (27 يوليو 2008)

ايــسووورابغ قال:


> شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك
> موفق بإذن الله
> لك مني أجمل تحية .


 بارك الله فيك


----------



## طلال شعبان (28 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم
الف مبروك اخى العزيز مع تمنياتى لك المزيد من التقدم و النجاح.


----------



## مهاجر (28 يوليو 2008)

*شكر وتقدير للجميع...*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله خير جميعاً على هذا النقاش الهادف

ونشكر طارح الموضوع على جهده‎ 


الأخ المهندس إبراهيم:

موضوع مميز طرح بروح مرحة ومنعشة ... لقد أستمتعت وانا اقرأ تعليقك وشرحك، اشكرك:
- لجهدك الذي قمت به ونسقت الموضوع وأمتعتنا بالشرح والتعليق
- لحمايتك لعملك فلقد رأيت جميع الصور قد طبع عليها ختم خاص بك وذلك لإتقاء شر اللطيشة
- لإضافتك المفيدة في تخصصك وهذا من حبك لفائدة ‏الأخرين
- لردودك على اسئلة الأعضاء ومناقشتهم رغم إنشغالك
- اضفت الكثير من المواضيع في تخصصك ولم تمل من قلة الردود والمشاركات 

أخي نشكرك شكر خاص بإسم إدارة الملتقى ... والى الأمام وننتظر جديدك

أسمح لي ان اقتبس شكري لك من شكرك السابق لنفسك وأنت بالفعل تستحق ذلك ...






وأخيراً مبارك عليك* التميز*

أخوك:
ابو محمد


----------



## زيد سمير المعمار (28 يوليو 2008)

شكرا اخي الكريم على هذا الموضوع المفيد


----------



## العتواني (29 يوليو 2008)

الله يجزيك الف خير عاى هذة الاخترع الرئع


----------



## الذئب الاسود (31 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم
 http://www.shbab1.com/2minutes.htm​


----------



## اسلام مرتضى تمام (1 أغسطس 2008)

موضوع رائع جدا


----------



## الناشط خيرى (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*من تقدم الى تقدم*

بسم الله..
الى م/ ابراهيم قشانة... الله يبارك فيك ويبارك لك ويبارك عليك ما شاء الله لاقوة الا بالله.
مشكور جدا على مجهودك وان شاء الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## hado (4 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك على هذا الجهد الذي بذلته


----------



## سامرغازى (6 سبتمبر 2008)

موقع جديد يخص هندسة التبريد والتكييف
http://www.eng2all.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=38


----------



## السياب احمد (7 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم اخي الفاضل بارك الله فيك بالمشروع والى الامام دائما ارجو تزويدي بنوع المعدن المستعمل كمبادل اسمه او مكوناته رجا ضروري


----------



## dreem i (7 سبتمبر 2008)

ياسلاااااااااام على الأبداع

شكرا لك


----------



## عبدالسلام الجناينى (8 سبتمبر 2008)

ممكن عمل ثلاجة صغيرة تعمل بالنشادر وسخان12 فولت افضل 0


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (8 سبتمبر 2008)

عبدالسلام الجناينى قال:


> ممكن عمل ثلاجة صغيرة تعمل بالنشادر وسخان12 فولت افضل 0


 
اخى الكريم فلتقوم بشرح طريقة عمل الثلاجة الصغيرة التى تفضلها لنتعلم من خبراتك ونوفر فى الجهد والمال وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رعد رجب (8 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (9 سبتمبر 2008)

الحمد لله والشكر لله


----------



## ضيف الحوار (23 سبتمبر 2008)

المهندس /عبدالحميد من السعودية - ينبع 

بارك الله فيك يا باش مهندس - خطوة جريئة 
وننتظر منك المزيد 
مع شكري وتقديري .


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (25 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا ليك وتحياتى لكل اهل السعودية الكرام


----------



## الجعفرى (28 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اولا احب ان اشكر الاخ على شرحة الجميل واعترف لقد كنت فى حيرة من امرى فمنذ ثلاثة ايام اتصل بى اخ من من يعملون فى صيانة الثلاجات وابتسمت حين طلب منى مساعدة فى ثلاجة فانا متخصص فى الاليكترونيات ولكن حين رايتها طارت البسمة وطار النوم ايضا وسالت كل من اعرف وبحثت فى كل مكان لا احد يعلم عنها شيا حتى قرات اهذا الموضوع الشامل وانا اكتب هذة الاسطر هى امامى الان والقطعة تحت رقم tec1-12705وسحب التيار حوالى 3 امبير على 12 فولت ولكن فقدها للحرارة عالى ودرجة تبريدها قليلة استئذن الاخ فى نقل الموضوع مع ذكر المصدر الى موقع ثانى كنت قد سالت فية عن هذة الفكرة


----------



## النجم مصر (28 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (29 سبتمبر 2008)

ldvsn dh k[l hgk[,l


----------



## بوعمامة ميلود (29 سبتمبر 2008)

الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (2 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك ارجو ان يكون الموضوع قد نال اعجابك


----------



## محمد حداد عبدالله (8 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكورين جدا علي هذا الانفراد 
بارك الله فيك وزادك من العلم


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (9 أكتوبر 2008)

الجعفرى قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> اولا احب ان اشكر الاخ على شرحة الجميل واعترف لقد كنت فى حيرة من امرى فمنذ ثلاثة ايام اتصل بى اخ من من يعملون فى صيانة الثلاجات وابتسمت حين طلب منى مساعدة فى ثلاجة فانا متخصص فى الاليكترونيات ولكن حين رايتها طارت البسمة وطار النوم ايضا وسالت كل من اعرف وبحثت فى كل مكان لا احد يعلم عنها شيا حتى قرات اهذا الموضوع الشامل وانا اكتب هذة الاسطر هى امامى الان والقطعة تحت رقم tec1-12705وسحب التيار حوالى 3 امبير على 12 فولت ولكن فقدها للحرارة عالى ودرجة تبريدها قليلة استئذن الاخ فى نقل الموضوع مع ذكر المصدر الى موقع ثانى كنت قد سالت فية عن هذة الفكرة


 

الحمد لله اولا على انك استفدت من الموضوع وهذا هو الهدف الاساسى وللاسف هذا النوع من الثلاجات موجود بكثرة فى الدول الاجنبية لكن غير منتشر بالدول العربية 

لك كامل الحرية ويمكنك توفير الوقت والمجهود فى نقل الموضوع بوضع رابط الموضوع هنا ان شئت او بوضع هذا الرابط
www.ikshanh.jeeran.com
الموضوع مشروح بالموقع الخاص بى تحت عنوان جديد الموقع ويمكنك التواصل معى من خلال الموقع لمعرفة المزيد والحصول على المزيد من الصور والمعلومات ان شئت و
وتقبل خالص تحياتى


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (9 أكتوبر 2008)

مهاجر قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> جزاكم الله خير جميعاً على هذا النقاش الهادف
> 
> ...


 
السلام عليكم اخينا الكبير م/ ابو محمد

بعد التحية مشاركتك هذة وســـــام على صدرى وتقبل خالص تحياتى انت وكل القائمين على هذا المنتدى الرائع وشكر مرة اخرى وبالتوفيق بأذن الله


----------



## ضايع فى هندسه (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*فكره رائعه والله يابشمهندس.... بس انا مش عندي عربيه للاسف.. اول ماجيب عربيه ان شاء الله هعمل فيها الثلاجه دي...*


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (11 أكتوبر 2008)

ضايع فى هندسه قال:


> *فكره رائعه والله يابشمهندس.... بس انا مش عندي عربيه للاسف.. اول ماجيب عربيه ان شاء الله هعمل فيها الثلاجه دي...*


 
ندعوا الله ان يرزقك السيارة حلالا طيبا بأذن الله
شكرا على تعليقك اخى الكريم


----------



## خالد العسيلي (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*جزاك الله عنا خيراً*​


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (11 أكتوبر 2008)

مكتبة جميلة اعانك الله على اثرائها بام الكتب العلمية


----------



## المهندس ناصح (14 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً
انا بحب الافكار الجديدة


----------



## شربة ماء (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*الى ابراهيم قشانة*

felicitation pour ce que tu as fait, mais je veux savoir si la plaque chauffante est à base de semi-conducteurs?:56::14:


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (17 أكتوبر 2008)

شربة ماء قال:


> felicitation Pour Ce Que Tu As Fait, Mais Je Veux Savoir Si La Plaque Chauffante Est à Base De Semi-conducteurs?:56::14:


 اخى الكريم لا تعليق لانى لا اتحدث اللغة الفرنسية 
ولم افهم معنى كلامك وشكرا


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (2 نوفمبر 2008)

المهندس ناصح قال:


> جزاك الله خيراً
> انا بحب الافكار الجديدة


 بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## الديب_ميكانيكا (13 نوفمبر 2008)

انت انسان محترم يا بشمهندس ابراهيم وربنا يكثر من امثالك ... بجد انا منبهر بيك جدا


----------



## kokohamo2003 (31 ديسمبر 2008)

رااااااااااااااااائع ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## اراس الكردي (31 ديسمبر 2008)

فكرة جميلة جدا 
مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## wael gamil sayed (8 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
ان الله فى عون العبد ما دام العبد فى عون اخيه


----------



## المهندسة جهاد (9 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير 

وربنا ينفع بعلمك المسلمين يارب


----------



## البييضاني محمد (15 يوليو 2009)

الف شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## أبو الجوج - (18 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير أنا بعمل رسالة ماجستير عن التبريد الكهروحراري وأرجو منكم المساعدة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## عماد سعيد كرمة (5 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علي يوسف عيد (6 أغسطس 2009)

الدال على الخير كفاعله .....مشكور


----------



## مهندس سورجي (6 أغسطس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
جعل الله في ميزان حسناتك إنشاء الله و جزاك الله ألف خير ثم خير , و صلاة و سلام على حبيبنا و سيدنا و شفيعنا محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم عدد أنفاس الخلائق فرداً فردا.




م / ابراهيم قشانه قال:


> اعزائى اعضاء المنتدى اقدم لكم موضوع لم يتم نشرة فى اى منتدى على الاطلاق
> انفراد اقدمة لمنتداى العزيز منتدى التبريد والتكييف​
> 
> كيف تصنع ثلاجة داخل سيارتك بنفسك​
> ...


----------



## عماد سعيد كرمة (7 أغسطس 2009)

عاشت الايااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااادي على هدا الموضوع الحلو


----------



## الداعية (7 أغسطس 2009)

بسم وعلى بركت الله

احسنت بارك الله فيك 
موفق بإذن الله
وشكرا


----------



## حذيفة الحيالي (12 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حذيفة الحيالي (13 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع الجميل :7:


----------



## هانىى (13 أغسطس 2009)

اخى جزاك الله خيرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## حذيفة الحيالي (13 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الموضوع بالموفقية الدائمة


----------



## حذيفة الحيالي (13 أغسطس 2009)

ممممممممممممممممممممممممممممكن حدى يعطينا الدائرة الكهربائية للسبلت مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (17 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا اخوانى الكرام


----------



## اوس علوان (18 أغسطس 2009)

*اوس علوان*

شكرا جزيلا على موضوع الثلاجه وكان موضوع جميل لي طلب هو كيف يمكن عمل القطع المعدنيه لغرض الاستفاده منها عكسيا اي تحويل الطاقه الحراريه الى كهرباء يعني اريد مم تتكون القطع المعدنيه من اي عنصر وكيف تركيبها واكون جدا شاكر


----------



## رائد حمامرة (19 أغسطس 2009)

جدا مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## إبن جبير (22 أغسطس 2009)

أشكر لك المجهود الرائع الذي بذلته ، وإلى الأمام


----------



## اوس علوان (23 أغسطس 2009)

المواد المستخدمة فى الدائرة دى (اشباه الموصلات) هل من الممكن ان نقوم بتصنيعها ام هى دائرة تباع جاهزة؟ وكيف يتم تصنيعها خصوصا نحن بلعراق بحاجه لمثل هذه الافكار لسبب انقطاع التيار الكهرباء. واذا كو شخص يعرف اين تباع في العراق يخبرني رجاء. علما توجد ثلاجات خاص للسيارات موجوده وجاهزه في الاسواق لاكن اريد طريقة تصنيع اشباه الموصلات وشكرا لجهودكم


----------



## اوس علوان (23 أغسطس 2009)

الاخ المشرف لي طلب هل من الممكن اعطائي خارطه تفصيله للثلاجه التي تعمل على غاز الامونيا يعني اذا امكن حتى بتفاصيل قطر الانابيب وكل شيء عنها حيث عندي امكانيت تصنيع لوجود ورشه متكامله عندي


----------



## ابو عبدالله الثاني (24 أغسطس 2009)

جميل جميل جداً وشكراً


----------



## مهندسه سميه (15 سبتمبر 2009)

الله عليك يابشمهندس ايه الابداع ده الله يباركلك


----------



## أغاتك (7 أكتوبر 2009)

أصييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل


----------



## امير العزاب (7 أكتوبر 2009)

انتا برنس يا باشا ودماغك متكلفة الى الامام يا باشا


----------



## ححخخهه (6 نوفمبر 2009)

روعة يا فنان


----------



## اسامة القاسى (6 نوفمبر 2009)

" فكرة رائعه جدا " ---- " جزاك الله خيرا " م/ ابراهيم


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (6 نوفمبر 2009)

thanks my dear


----------



## ميدوجمال (14 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## ميدوجمال (14 نوفمبر 2009)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## حماد حمدى (9 ديسمبر 2009)

اريد ان اعمل فى يورك ماهى الاسئله المتوقعة فى المقبلة الشخصيه


----------



## محمد وهبه محمد (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*محمد*



م / ابراهيم قشانه قال:


> بارك اللة فيك اخ اسامة


 انا بشكراك جدا و الله انا شغالى بعيد و انا بحتاج الى ان اشترى بيبسى بس هيسخن قبل ما اوصل و انا هعمل الفكره فى السيارة و اكيد النوبيرا فيها مسند كده شكرأأأأ كثيرأأ


----------



## ابوالبدر (23 يناير 2010)

أنتة مبدع وشكرااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ابوالبدر (23 يناير 2010)

انتة مدع (م ابراهيم وشكرااااا


----------



## م.بشار الراوي (23 يناير 2010)

اخي العزيز جهد مشكور 
وموضوع وطريقة شرح ممتازة 
بارك الله بيك


----------



## مستريورك (23 يناير 2010)

مشكور جدا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (23 يناير 2010)

ياريت من ده كتير 
مجهود لا تشكر عليه فقط بل وتؤجر عليه باذنه تعالي 
اهي دي المشاريع و اللا بلاش لويتبناها استاذ من اساتذتنا و يجعلها مشروع تخرج يصحصح النايم 
بارك الله فيكم و متميز دائما ياسيدي


----------



## المهندس أنور سطيحه (25 يناير 2010)

*ممتاز و جهد مشكور*


----------



## حافظ النبراوى (27 فبراير 2010)

شكرالك يا بش مهندس ابراهيم على هذه الفكرةواجمل ما فيها انها غاية فى البساطة


----------



## حلمى صادق (21 مارس 2010)

:63:هل من مزيد


----------



## Eng.Mo'ath (21 مارس 2010)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## ابوتمام كنعان (26 مارس 2010)

ربي يوفق


----------



## midos_555 (24 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جدا على الموضوع الشيق دفكرته جميله وسهلهه ياباشمهندس و


----------



## عبدالله ابوبكر (25 أبريل 2010)

*عاشت الافكـــــــــــــــــــــــار ....*


السلام عليكم \ اسعد الله اوقاتكم جميعـــا .....

تسلم ايدك ياباشا على الفكرة وسلامات ماتشوف شر انشالله 
يعني الفكرة هذه كلها عشان تبرد علبة ولا علبتين عصير يااخي اقرب بقالة جنبك تقدر تشتري منها العصير .. :86:
تعليق احد الاخوه انه كفاءة الثلاجه هذه ضئيله جدا
هههههه \ بعدين شكل العربية مش عربيتك 
:60: :20: 

فية فكرة خطرت ببالي زمان وهي : عمل ثلاجة في السياره بواسطه مكيف السيارة نفسة ، يعني لو قمنا مثلا بتركيب ( t ) على خط الدفع لكمبريسر ورحنا ادخلناه في علبة الموية اللي تجي جنب مبرد الموية الرئسي للسياره على شكل حلزون وطلعناه من هذه العلبة وطوالي على وحدة التبريد اللي ركبناها داخل السيارة ونفس الطريقة لخط السحب ... طبعا فكرة تبغى لها وقت .. كنت ناوي انفدها .. بس المشكلة وين السيارة .. احد بيتبرع بسيارته نسوي عليها الفكرة هذه . وربنا يستر ههههههه
شغلة اخيرة .. بالنسبة لمكيف السيارة مثلا لو اخدنا ماسورة خط الدفع وقبل لاتروح المكثف ندخلها على علبة الموية هذه على شكل حلزون .. مش المكيف حيصير اكثر كفاءة بكثر :75:


تحياتي لصاحب الموضوع الرئسي وكل المشاركين


----------



## ايمن توفيق سلام (27 مايو 2010)

*انامن اليمن من محافظة عدن مديرية المنصوره بلوك 5*

كيف حالكم يا مهندسين ارجو قبول مشاركتي في منتدئ المهندسين العرب 


مع تحياتي :20::56:


----------



## khaled omr (21 يونيو 2010)

*اكمل باله عليك *


----------



## حسين عبد الحكيم (30 يونيو 2010)

انته اكثر من رائع 
تحياتي :13:


----------



## ماهر هادي (1 يوليو 2010)

فكرة رائعة بارك الله فيك


----------



## eehaboo (1 يوليو 2010)

ماشاء الله عنك مشكور على هذا الجهد المبذول والرائع لكن هل يمكن لك ان تذكر لنا مصدر هذا الموضوع وهل هو منقول ام من ابداعك


----------



## علي الهيتاوي (8 أغسطس 2010)

عجيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييب


----------



## سامح الفيومى (8 أغسطس 2010)

فعلا متميز ويكفيك شرف المحاوله والثلاجه موجوده بالفعل ف السيارات الجى ام سى


----------



## رامى29 (17 أغسطس 2010)

موضوع جميل وشكرا


----------



## هشام يفوز (8 سبتمبر 2010)

ايش اقول بس غير ربي يزيدكم ياعرب افكار وتطبقوها مش تسيبوها
مشكور حبيبي اخوك هشام يفوز


----------



## هشام يفوز (8 سبتمبر 2010)

ممكن حبيبي تقولي الشريحتين يعني المعدنين ايش هم بالضبط اللي انت استخدمتهم


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (17 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (17 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مستريورك (17 أكتوبر 2010)




----------



## DAN_AIT_1 (21 أكتوبر 2010)

انا مهندس ميكاترونيات وقمت بعمل هذا المشروع فى الكلية منذ ثلاث سنوات ولكن يوجد مشكلة وهى ان الحرارة فى الجانب الساخن تؤثر تاثير كبير على الجانب البارد حتى ولو وضعت مبرد حرارى كبير على الجانب الساخن


----------



## jarrar ahmad (21 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## سعد كاريير (22 أكتوبر 2010)

تسلم الايادى على المجهود الرائع


----------



## جدتى (22 أكتوبر 2010)

بجد موضوع جامد ونفسى كانت اجرب بس للاسف مش عندى سيارة بس هو موضوع جميل جدا ومشكور على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## esaed (31 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## loaisouthboy (8 نوفمبر 2010)

هاد الموضوع قراتو قبل سنه على هاد المنتدى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## بن شايف (30 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا دكتور


----------



## SAOD-KW (30 نوفمبر 2010)

أشكرك علي هذ الموضوع الرائع


----------



## mina nabil (12 مارس 2011)

يا باش مهندش انا عاوز اعرف فين بظبط بتتباع الشريحة الحرارية عشان انا ضورت عليها ومش لقيها
يريت تكتبلنا اماكن بعها


----------



## علي السبع 90 (25 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
مشكور أخي الكريم على هذا الموضوع والي يفيدنا أحنة بالعراق 
مشكور على هذه الفكرة


----------



## محمد بحريه (25 مارس 2011)

سلمت يمينك


----------



## ام سلمه (30 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## وائل-جولمي (12 أبريل 2011)

على الرغم من مروري المستمر على الملتقى لكن و الله العظيم القي نفسي مجبر على ترك رد
اولا: الف شكر على الموضوع
ثانيا: طريقة السرد رائعة حتى لاي شخص لا علاقة له بالهندسة
ثالثا: فعلا مجهود اكتر من رائع, جزاك الله خيرا
رابعا: كتر الله من امثالك للامة العربية كلها و لكي يكونوا قدوة حسنة
اخيرا: انا معجب جدا بيك و الى الامام (بس مش زي القدافي)
مهندس / وائل محمد .....


----------



## كرم الحمداني (12 أبريل 2011)

thankxxxx


----------



## مصاروه مصعب (23 أبريل 2011)

موضو ع رائع مع انه كان يستعمل نفس الفكره ولا كن كان وسيط التبر يد الذي يستعمل لا مونيا ومن المعر وف ان غار الا مونيا ماده سامه مشكور على مروري


----------



## مهندس بارع فاهم (26 مايو 2011)

الي الامام وصراحة مبدع وهذا يدل على معرفتك وزيادة خبرتك الصناعية واتمنا ان تصنع مثلها بالاسواق والتكلفة الاجمالية للمشروع واترك عنك يقول موجود في لاسوق لا نريد يد اسلامية سنية عربية تصنع وتبدع


----------



## نبيل الكناني (26 مايو 2011)

شكرا اخي عالموضوع الروعة


----------



## eng fozi (29 مايو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## esl (29 مايو 2011)

كل احترام وكل تقدير ووفق الله واعانك ارجو الرد على كيف يمكن الحصول على الشريحه المعدنيه اخوك اسلام من القاهره والله ولى التوفيق


----------



## امير العزاب (13 يوليو 2011)

*اريد التطوير*

الموضوع جميل وعملى جدا اريد اعرف من اين اتى بالشريحة الحرارية لكى اطورها وسوف اعرضها عليكم انشاء الله ................ ولك جزيل الشكر( محمد مدبولى ) مصر :85:


----------



## hastiaref2007 (8 أغسطس 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا اخي الحبيب*​


----------



## mechanic power (9 أغسطس 2011)

الله ولى التوفيق


----------



## info007 (9 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور جددااا


----------



## علاء ربيع محمد (14 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم


----------



## م ابوسامر (14 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حلمى صادق (8 أكتوبر 2011)

الي الامام يامهندسنا


----------



## samanalkorde (9 أكتوبر 2011)

اخويه اكو قانون لحساب كفاءه السبلت يونت قدرة الهواء


----------



## samanalkorde (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*ايجاد قانون الكفاءه*

هل يوجد قانون حساب كفاءه السبلت 0 او قدره الهواء:12:


----------



## mustafatel (10 أكتوبر 2011)

Nice thanks


----------



## جلول تبريد (31 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا وبرك الله فيك


----------



## محمد الزناتى (1 نوفمبر 2011)

nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## م/بناء الغربية (1 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكرا يا غالي بارك الله فيك *​


----------



## محمد مرسى عبد (30 نوفمبر 2011)

م ابراهيم جزاك اللة عنا خير


----------



## ENG TATAI (30 نوفمبر 2011)

الفكرة حلوة 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## tareq333455 (30 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## حقي اسماعيل (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*فكره حلوه*


----------



## محمد المكييف (9 يناير 2012)

فكرة جيدة وجميلة لكن هذه المعادن باهظة الثمن وأعرف انه يستخدم هذا النوع في التبريد في مراكب الفضاء 
وشكرا لك


----------



## nabe (11 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله خير ا*
الفكرة جميلة لكنها ليست جديدة تماماً فهذه الطريقة تعتمد على المادة الموصولة بالتيار الكهربائي 
ويجب أن تكون من أنصاف النواقل كالسيليكون مثلاً
ولكم جزيل الشكر عمل رائع​


----------



## ASHRAF100 (11 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس عموره (28 يناير 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Yahya nasba (29 يناير 2012)

و بعدين ماذا نفعل?


----------



## زيد علي الجبوري (29 يناير 2012)

تسلمو


----------



## muad alomari (11 فبراير 2012)

فكرة حلوة جداً جداً


----------



## ismailmohammad (28 مارس 2012)

:20:


----------



## حمد الفايز (28 مارس 2012)

يعجبني الذكاء البسيط اللي يكون افكار عظيمه اشكرك اخوي على ذكائك وفهمك بالمواد الاساسيه


----------



## drmady (28 مارس 2012)

مشكور ياهندسة


----------



## م/ أحمد عبد المنعم (2 أبريل 2012)

*جزاك الله خيراً*


----------



## mohmed negm (13 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخى العزيز / الصور المرفقه مع الموضوع لا تظهر ولم أستطيع تحميلها ارجو المساعده فى ذلك ووفق الله الجميع فى المساعده


----------



## tarek_sayed (21 فبراير 2013)

111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111


----------



## nofal (5 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------

